# What are your thoughts on Xi bows?



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Specifically an Xi Omega Hunter? I want to get into bowhunting without breaking the bank, just as an emerging hobby. What do you think of a used good condition XI omega for around $80-90? Comes with some arrows, quiver, a few accessories. Anyone have experience with this bow or similar?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have no experience with that bow but it is pretty old. Ask a bow shop about it and have it checked out. Don't want it to blow up on u. You would probably enjoy shooting a little later model compound. Keep checking around,You can find newer ones pretty cheap.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have 2 old Xis, both are Flatlinners, when they came out they were the fastest on the market, Miles ??? was the main supporter or the guy who came out with them. they were BAD A back in the day, HEAVY, quiet and FAST...WW


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

IF I were looking to do as you are, I would look into some of the used Martin or Diamond series bows. There are some great deals to be had on them as others upgrade to the newer latest greatest things on the market. Try Craigs List, Archery Talk, and some of the other bow hunting classifieds. You might be surprised in what you find. 

I also suggest you hit up a local bow shop and at least figure out your draw length. This way you can be a bit more specific when your looking at the older bows. 

Good Luck,


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fo Sho!

I also suggest you hit up a local bow shop and at least figure out your draw length. This way you can be a bit more specific when your looking at the older bows.

Good Luck,[/QUOTE]


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

What are your thoughts about a Martin Prowler? Cuz I just bought one on ebay, 40-60# with a 28-30" draw length. Think it'll be a good starter? I'm excited to get my feet wet! And I assume I should take it to a bow shop to check it over, get fitted for the right arrow length and weight, etc...right?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I googled it and it looks like a good starter bow. Yep go to a archery shop and ask plenty of questions and hopefully they set you up good. You are gonna really enjoy bow hunting. The biggest adrenaline rush! Feel free to pm me anytime with any questions.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to learning how, practicing, getting into a new hobby, etc. I've always held archery in high esteem, can't believe I've never gotten into it before...well, I guess not having any family that does it, no background in it would have something to do with it. But now I'm out in East TX woods and it seems that EVERYBODY bow hunts out here! It's awesome!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The Xi will flat outshoot all the above >hands down, Miles Kenner is the guy who made or promoted them back then, I was gonna offer my old Flatliner but I see you've already got one, I can't comment on the Martin you bought as I've never shot one, just shot against them in tourn yrs back. Your correct on the peeps in E Texas and Bowhunting, most I know have been into it for 25+ yrs....WW


----------

